# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio PCG-7K1L (VGN FJ27D) Keyboard Replacement



## Keith_R (Sep 10, 2004)

I need to replace the keyboard for this Sony Vaio. Some of the keys are broken off and can't be reseated. I can't find clear instruction manual to get through the process. Below is a post that I found from another forum that almost makes sense except according to the instructions, the CD/DVD drive needs to be removed to gain access to three small screws under the lip of the silver cover. At this point I cant get one side of the CD tray slide to disingage to remove the drive.

Instructions:
Remove all the screws from the bottom of the PC.
-Gently remove the KEYBOARD by manipulating several plastic latches around the edges of the keys.
-Remove a screw that holds the cd drive in place which is now visible beneath the keyboard.
-Remove the cd drive by sliding it out the side of the pc.
-Remove 3 black screws that are now visible beneath the outside edge of the cd drive slot.
-Gently free two plastic latches in the battery compartment.
-Lift the silver plastic cover off of the computer.
-The rest follows logically.

Can you give me some insight as to how to remove the CD/DVD drive and finally remove the Keyboard for replacement.

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-7K1L (VGN FJ27D) Keyboard Replacement*

May this would help:
http://home.comcast.net/~nw_systems/vgnFJ.pdf


----------



## Keith_R (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-7K1L (VGN FJ27D) Keyboard Replacement*

TriggerFinger, TKS. This did the trick. 

Appreciate your help, Take care,
K


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank for the info.. glad to help.


----------



## kverrelli (Jun 9, 2009)

that file seems to be gone now - could I get a copy of it - I need to fix my cd-dvd drive and can't get it out
thanks
Kellie


----------

